
Leaked screenshots of Xcode 10 on macOS 10.14 - rakic
https://twitter.com/stroughtonsmith/status/1002893737037582336
======
rakic
The source video hosted on the Apple servers:

[http://apptrailers.itunes.apple.com/apple-assets-us-
std-0000...](http://apptrailers.itunes.apple.com/apple-assets-us-
std-000001/PurpleVideo115/v4/6a/de/53/6ade53cf-d36a-0f2f-6b10-d0aecc417887/P53788383_default.m3u8)

~~~
Redoubts
HTTP ERROR: 410

Problem accessing /apple-assets-us-
std-000001/PurpleVideo115/v4/6a/de/53/6ade53cf-d36a-0f2f-6b10-d0aecc417887/P53788383_default.m3u8.
Reason:

    
    
        Gone

~~~
inamberclad
Goodbye, Dave

------
zoul
I could not care less about the colour scheme. But oh God please could we get
stable, fast, reliable syntax highlighting and code completion, reliable
refactoring, non-joke continuous integration support, collaborative editing,
better testing tooling?

~~~
wpdev_63
Appcode is a little better than xcode in that regard but still haven't found a
solution to the typechecker problem that xcode has.

------
nikivi
Really hope it's not just Xcode 10 but system wide dark mode.

~~~
jug
I do believe the greater leak here is macOS dark mode.

------
_31
As someone who looks at Xcode all day, I'm very happy to be getting a dark
mode. But really I have my fingers crossed the syntax highlighting issues get
fixed.

~~~
mistersquid
TL;dr: Bring dark mode to the web, please.

In the last five years or so, there has been a push in pro-level apps to
include a dark mode.

While some may understand this change as an aesthetic choice, it's also an
assistive technology, one that mitigates the visual fatigue that comes from
staring into a screen for upwards of 10 hours per day.

It is a welcome change for professionals to have dark mode (visually
assistive) interfaces and I wish that web sites would also make this shift or,
at least, add the option.

By way of explanation, if one spends a lot of time reading the web or
interacting with the file system (macOS, I'm looking at _you_ ) the computer
display is blaring its full luminous force right into your eyes. (There are
small exceptions in the tiny carveouts for text and the patches of darker
colors in photos and graphical elements). Though I don't have data at hand, I
suspect this is a design flaw that exacerbates eye fatigue, mental exhaustion,
and scattered concentration.

Personally, bright white screens blaring in my face all the live long day
exhausts me, especially when those screens are 27" times 2.

For this reason, I invert my screen using assistive technologies. The primary
side effect is that photos and graphical elements in web browsers are inverted
and, for the most part, I used a custom style sheet in Safari, Chrome (now a
plug-in), and Firefox to invert images and background images for sites I
frequent often (e.g. NYtimes and YouTube).

With Safari 11.1, macOS automatically inverts most images when the screen is
inverted. The solution is not perfect as the branding palettes of web sites
and their background images are inverted, but I am pleased there is vendor
acknowledgement that high luminosity visual fields can be mitigated. (To be
clear, lowering screen brightness does not adequately address the issue
because it reduces the visibility of all elements.)

My plea to web portals (Hi HN!), business units, design agencies, independent
contractors, and hobby bloggers is to offer versions of their web sites that
have dark backgrounds with light text and naturally-colored graphical
elements.

The increasing availability of dark mode in professional applications forces
users using assistive technologies to reduce background luminosity (while
preserving glyph and foreground luminosity) to frequently switch between
assisted and non-assisted modes.

If web sites (and, ahem, macOS Finder) shifted from bright backgrounds to dark
backgrounds, users such as myself would be able to stop inverting their
screens altogether.

EDIT: add missing verb "is" in 9th paragraph.

~~~
firmgently
This is subjective and as old/unsettled an argument as vim vs emacs or spaces
vs tabs - although what you're saying is true for you there are many people
who argue the opposite. I must have spent at least a day's worth of hours over
the years reading long threads with people debating over which is 'correct',
'safer', 'healthier' etc: dark on light or light on dark. People are
different. Having a preference is normal but framing it as assistive tech is
too much as there are people out there who feel a strain looking at light text
on a dark background.

[https://graphicdesign.stackexchange.com/questions/15142/whic...](https://graphicdesign.stackexchange.com/questions/15142/which-
is-easier-on-the-eyes-dark-on-light-or-light-on-
dark?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa)

[http://www.terminally-
incoherent.com/blog/2010/05/20/i-hate-...](http://www.terminally-
incoherent.com/blog/2010/05/20/i-hate-websites-with-light-text-on-dark-
background/)

[https://www.wordpress-web-designer-
raleigh.com/2015/04/16/4-...](https://www.wordpress-web-designer-
raleigh.com/2015/04/16/4-special-usability-concerns-of-dark-websites/)

[https://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/8153/what-are-the-
neg...](https://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/8153/what-are-the-negative-and-
positive-aspects-of-dark-color-
scheme?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa)

~~~
willtim
It depends largely on the ambient lighting. Dark themes are hard to read on my
bright sunlit train journey and bright themes are often too much for a dimly
lit room. I switch between both.

~~~
walterbell
Yes. Healthy eyes depend on natural light or bright near-natural (but low UV)
artificial light. Ambient light levels affect pupil dilation and focus, and
screen brightness/colors should be matched as ambient light changes. At night,
an hour or two before sleep, the blue content of light should be reduced (or
lights dimmed) to trigger melatonin production for circadian cycle and sleep.

Summary: use light mode near daytime windows or quality indoor lighting, use
dark mode or inverted colors in the dark.

------
SirensOfTitan
All I want this WWDC is an Apple sponsored Swift language server built on top
of SourceKit. I cannot stand XCode, it’s a constant source of frustration.

~~~
ta547487388
As someone that had mostly worked in Eclipse with a smattering of
CodeWarrior/NetBeans/IntelliJ/Visual Studio, having to work on an iOS project
using Swift in XCode was a big surprise to me.

Just a terrible, terrible IDE. Even the default font felt wrong (presumably I
could change that). I grew used to it crashing constantly, locking up, going
off into the weeds when it felt like it.

I feel like Microsoft made a huge mistake in gating their IDE behind a big $$
cost back in the day (in so far as getting fresh new developers on board), I
feel like Apple might be making the same mistake with XCode and their lack of
attention to it.

------
oldcynic
I really hope this is delivered.

I recall an old beta of iOS having a much reported preview of dark mode.
Several versions later it's still not on actual phones. I want a dark mode on
my iPhone far more than on my laptop!

~~~
kylek
Doesn’t this exist in iOS? (Settings/Display Accomodations/Invert Colors)

~~~
zakk
That’s very different. For instance a Dark Mode does not replace blue with
orange, whereas Invert does.

------
tabs_masterrace
Wow this looks really good. Apple still the master of eye candy IMHO. Not
gonna install the beta tomorrow though, you just know by now it's gonna be
unusable at first.

Also I hope the editor gets a lot of improvements. I'm convinced now that one
large reason why Kotlin feels so much better then Swift is simply the IDE.
It's just magic compared to Xcode.

Doing some Objective C recently, I was disappointed to notice Xcode was much
snappier and less buggy handling large ObjC codebases then Swift ones.

------
danra
Dollars to donuts this will get the loudest cheers from the audience at either
the Keynote or the Developer Tools State of the Union.

On one hand, rightly so - my eyes _need_ this feature. On the other hand, it's
kind of ridiculous we had to wait until Xcode 10/macOS 10.14 to get this.

------
themodelplumber
I wonder: Does this let you scale between colors or is it just light or dark?
On systems that support it, I always end up deciding on a sort of light gray
appearance that's still darker than the typical Mac OS look. (And on CDE, I
like the sand and teal ;-))

------
wpdev_63
They should have conference just for the bug fixes in xcode. The schizophrenic
typechecker is horrible.

------
mikkelam
This is nice, but please Apple, let us have proper plugins/extensions for
Xcode

------
votepaunchy
MacBook Pro with OLED Display?

------
madeofpalk
Ok.

